# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Don't You Know How?

## Vandrosdis

Dont You Know How?

Id rather be dead then live without you,
Knowing you, caring as I cared.
I would kill for you, die for you,
Kill myself even.
I dont need for much,
Or want for too few,
All I want is my chance,
 To show the whole world how much you,
Mean to me.
I say again..
Id rather be dead then live with me,
Knowing myself, caring as if forgot.
I would kill for you, even you.
I dont need for much,
Or want for too few,
All I want is my chance,
To show the whole world,
I F******G HATE YOU!!!

----------

